# Reiser4 for gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11

## infirit

Ok, I wanted to try out the gentoo-dev-sources but can not live without reiser4. So I made a patch against it.

It is based on reiser4 snapshot of the 9th of July and you can find it here.

This works for me but may not for other people. Use at your own risk!

Enjoy   :Twisted Evil: 

[edit]

To use: emerge gentoo-dev-sources

cd into /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 and do

```
bzcat /parh/to/patch.bz2 | patch -p1
```

[/edit]

----------

## Jake

which auto-snapshot is it based on?

----------

## infirit

Its based on the auto snapshot reiser4-2004.07.09

----------

## Jake

 *infirit wrote:*   

> Its based on the auto snapshot reiser4-2004.07.09

 

I discovered from the latest love-sources that 07-16 works with 2.6.8-rc2. You should get two compile-time errors. Just comment out the lines that fail.

----------

## infirit

Thanks, when the new gentoo-dev-sources are out i will try this again   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jdong

 *Jake wrote:*   

>  *infirit wrote:*   Its based on the auto snapshot reiser4-2004.07.09 
> 
> I discovered from the latest love-sources that 07-16 works with 2.6.8-rc2. You should get two compile-time errors. Just comment out the lines that fail.

 

That doesn't sound too intelligent to do...

----------

## Jake

 *jdong wrote:*   

>  *Jake wrote:*    *infirit wrote:*   Its based on the auto snapshot reiser4-2004.07.09 
> 
> I discovered from the latest love-sources that 07-16 works with 2.6.8-rc2. You should get two compile-time errors. Just comment out the lines that fail. 
> 
> That doesn't sound too intelligent to do...

 

That's how the ck, cko, and love maintainers fix it.

----------

## Pink

 *Jake wrote:*   

> That's how the ck, cko, and love maintainers fix it.

 

[edit]

My original post was a bit harsh

[/edit]

[new post]

Rubbish, ck and love-sources do not delete code simply because it does not compile.

They look at what code changes have been made between kernel versions (and the code change from 2.6.7-mm7 and 2.6.8-rc2 is significant) and adjust the patches accordingly.

Your way is a very bad thing to do (TM).

[/new post]

----------

## Jake

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

>  *Jake wrote:*   That's how the ck, cko, and love maintainers fix it. 
> 
> [edit]
> 
> My original post was a bit harsh
> ...

 

I never said commenting out lines is always a good way to fix compilation problems. I checked both errors. I've known about the first since cko had a version of 07-09 for vanilla 2.6.7, and I noticed the second was missing in the latest love. Perhaps I should have said this in my original post, but I thought people would trust me. If I had made a patch rather than telling infirit and anyone else interested how to fix the errors, everyone would have used my patch without questioning how I fixed it.

----------

## galah

Hi,

Thank's much infirit! Worked flawlessly.

I am trying out a few new kernels and wanted to try reiser4 in gentoo-dev. Now I can  :Smile: 

Galah

----------

## Hauser

This is what I get:

```
# make

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  CC      scripts/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  UPD     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CC      init/main.o

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_devfs.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

init/do_mounts_devfs.o(.bss+0x0): multiple definition of `s_media_changed'

init/do_mounts.o(.bss+0x0): first defined here

init/do_mounts_rd.o(.bss+0x0): multiple definition of `s_media_changed'

init/do_mounts.o(.bss+0x0): first defined here

init/do_mounts_initrd.o(.bss+0x0): multiple definition of `s_media_changed'

init/do_mounts.o(.bss+0x0): first defined here

make[1]: *** [init/mounts.o] Error 1

make: *** [init] Error 2

```

----------

## Jowilly

Same output here, with gcc 3.3.3 and 3.4.1

----------

## infirit

The compile errors are supermount's. If you disable it it will compile. I will try to make a new patch for the latest gentoo-dev-sources this weekend.

----------

